# Wulff bermuda triangle



## Rtmckelv (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey, looking to replace my rio bonefish line. I loved the way this line loaded the road and casted. However; the amount of fish I missed due to knots and tangles in my line is just way way too high to buy another Rio line. I've talked to others and they have told me that they seem to say rios get the most tangles in them. I was wondering if anyone has ecperience with the Wulff bermuda Triangle saltwater line? What is it like, hows it load, is it a short distance or long distance line? Should you overweight it (does a 9 go better with an 8wt rod) and so on.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You should never over or under line a rod, if you need to do that, the rod is not good for your casting style.

About the Wulff; it is one of the best lines out there. Top notch. They mak two kinds, 20' and 30' taper. One is a short load and one is a regular load.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Wulff is all I throw. I love the Bermuda Triangle taper (standard long head) for open flats. The ambush (short head) is great to load a rod fast in tight area like mangrove creeks or making fast casts to cruising fish. IMO you cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

What TJ said.


----------



## flynfish91 (Jun 16, 2012)

this is the best fly line made period. you can buy the best fly rod made and if you don't put this line on it you are missing out on its performance. I would never buy anything else.


----------



## Rtmckelv (Jun 25, 2013)

> You should never over or under line a rod, if you need to do that, the rod is not good for your casting style.


You should never over or under line a rod, if you need to do that, the rod is not good for your casting style.

Hmm, never heard anyone say that you should never overweight a fly rod. It is a really common thing to do, lots of people use overweighted fly lines for bass, musky, and pike. As well as night fishing for trout. Also, many lines that are made, for example, the rio Pike line, is basically an overweighted line. The 8 wt line is 300gr, Which is usually more in the range of a 9wt line.

I am thinking about getting just the standard line, the short loading line does sound decent, but I'll mostly be fishing open flats. Not so much closed, tight mangrove areas.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > You should never over or under line a rod, if you need to do that, the rod is not good for your casting style.
> 
> 
> You should never over or under line a rod, if you need to do that, the rod is not good for your casting style.
> ...


That was more of a general blanket statement. If you want to get technical and match your rod to only the specific grain range that the blank is built for, then yes you can go over or under depending on the line manufacturers grain and weight spec. Some companies 8wt will be the same as another compnies 7 or 9 wt line. some companies also half half-weight lines...but you get the point.


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

You will be more than satisfied with either the Bermuda shorts line or the Ambush line. Love them both.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

TJ has said it perfectly. He convinced me to switch from rio and I won't lie and say I wasnt hesitant. But after throwing it on my 9wt. I switched all my reels and will not throw anything else now. It's the best line out in my opinion. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's all I use. I have the short head on my 9wt. I can still cast all the fly line out, but it won't carry as much line. You kind of have to shoot the line out rather than carry line. my 8wt and 12wt have the regular 30' shooting head and love them as well. I just ordered some for my 7wt Xi3, cause I don't like the Rio Redfish that came on it.

Although, I tried the short head 9wt line on the Clutch 9wt and it felt over lined. I swapped it out for the Rio Quick Shooter and it was amazing. I also tried the AirFlo Ridgeline (which I hate with a passion) and it casted it very well. I know the guys over at Clutch recommend the Wulff Bermuda Triangle for their rods, but the short head was too heavy for it. I assume the standard 30' shooting head should be fine on it. It's what I'm going to put on the Clutch in due time.


----------



## Rtmckelv (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, I have chosen to go with the standard bermuda triangle line, since i mainly fish open flats areas. Though, I would love to try the bermuda shorts line at some point as well.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Recent convert. And I am a lifer RIO guy. Never had a issue with excessive tangles though. Just wish I could justify swapping all my lines over. Gonna get me some Ambush for  winter reds soon. I just absolutely loved it on my 9wt poon rod. I have been seeing this stuff advertised in mags for 20+ years. And was stubborn about trying it. Now I think about all the fish I may have got a hook in. :-/ believe the hype. This shiats for reel! 

My two penny's on over lining. The goal is to deliver a fly in good presentation to the fish. Who gives a rats ass what number is printed on the side of the rod or line. If it works for you. Then it works for you.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

"My two penny's on over lining. The goal is to deliver a fly in good presentation to the fish. Who gives a rats ass what number is printed on the side of the rod or line. If it works for you. Then it works for you."
Roger that.....


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I am about to enter the fly fishing world, one that seems to be able to confuse & mystify any & all of humankind. All I want to be able to do is, catch some Reds/Trout etc. I can appreciate the folks that REALLY get technical & live/breathe it,however; through my many years the KISS method seems to have worked pretty well. I will persevere and learn to deliver & present a fly in a decent manner and enjoy the living daylights out of it. Swamp & Aces have it right for the AVERAGE angler. NOW, let's all go catch some fish!!!!


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

> I am about to enter the fly fishing world, one that seems to be able to confuse & mystify any & all of humankind. All I want to be able to do is, catch some Reds/Trout etc. I can appreciate the folks that REALLY get technical & live/breathe it,however; through my many years the KISS method seems to have worked pretty well. I will persevere and learn to deliver & present a fly in a decent manner and enjoy the living daylights out of it. Swamp & Aces have it right for the AVERAGE angler. NOW, let's all go catch some fish!!!!


Warning, it's a very slippery slope, my friend.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

RIO lines tangle? Mine don't.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

My Rio's do not tangle either.

The Quickshooter is a VERY fine line and for my style of fishing I prefer it over everything else.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

I started using it about a Month ago .. 
Awesome Line 

Capt HiC
InshoreNation.com


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

A word of advice when making the switch. The Triangle is way different than other lines. The head is supper fat! I threw mine on last minute on my 9 wt before a trip. And made the mistake of cutting some off the running line. Then when I went use it I found myself getting all the line out and then some. I agree with earlier statements about it shooting great. If you tend to make a lot of back cast the longer 30' head will be better for you. If you make 2-3 cast the shoot. The 20' is the way to go. So if your Rio or any othe line is close on your spool. Go ahead and remove a lot of backing. I'm talking a good 3/8" minimum 1/4". Depending on spool width. I have on a old Tibor Everglades.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone have issues with their btt running line tangling? 
I built a stripping bucket with fingers at the bottom and my rio tangling issues are all gone. Just bought the btt and the first two trips went well but last trip the running line turned into a constant mess. Maybe I need to drag it behind the boat for a few min.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

El9surf, my BTT tangles frequently. Like you, I always use a basket and strectch line beforehand but I always seem to get a tangle when I least need it. 

I agree with you think I run both of them behind the boat for a few minutes.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Some lines just tangle more than others. I don't care how a line casts, if it tangles sitting at my feet or in a bucket, it's useless.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My rio saltwater line on the boat and or in my bucket


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Thanks for all the responses, I have chosen to go with the standard bermuda triangle line, since i mainly fish open flats areas. Though, I would love to try the bermuda shorts line at some point as well.


You will love it. I switched to this line after being disappointed with many other brands. I have it on my 6, 8, 9, 10 and 12 weight salt rods. Absolutely one of the best out there. You do need to stretch it before fishing, just like any other line.

If you are looking for a good intermediate line at some point, go with Teeny. Their T series is also top notch. That's what I use on my 10wt and 12wt for tarpon.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Based on this post I'm going to try the Wulff out. My RIO tends to tangle when its ready for a cleaning, but its normally pretty good.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I have found that my BTT tangles when it needs to be cleaned. A couple runs through the SA line cleaning pad and it's good to go. Also, a little Reel Magic on the line (applied via soft clean cloth) and its BRAND NEW! Slick and jumping off the deck! Cheaper than the line dressings and a bottle will last forever (ok not literally, but long enough for me to lose it before it runs out.)
I throw Wulff of some variant on every rod I own and have been very happy with it. 

That being said, I will reiterate some of the previous sentiments.... We are all practicing insanity. Standing on the bow of a small boat, waving a 9' stick in the air with the expectation that we will be feeding fur and feathers, of some form or another, to fish. Let whatever works for you work, and go have fun. 
Tight lines to all!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

But one, try it, you'll be hooked !


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

> . We are all practicing insanity. Standing on the bow of a small boat, waving a 9' stick in the air with the expectation that we will be feeding fur and feathers, of some form or another, to fish. Let whatever works for you work, and go have fun.
> Tight lines to all!


Well said!


----------

